# Forderung Platzreserve Schaltschrank aus VDE Vorschriften



## chstad (24 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau gibt es bei Vertragsabschluss immer wieder Diskussionen um die Platzreserve im Schaltschrank. Die Forderung liegt meistend bei 20 bis 30%. 
Im gesamten VDE Vorschriftenwerk blieb meine Recherche bezüglich einer geforderten Platzreserve erfolglos.

Weiß jemand ob es im VDE Vorschriftenwerk überhaupt eine Forderung nach Platzreserve gibt?


----------



## nade (24 März 2007)

Also Forderung nach Platzreserve in der VDE glaube ich nicht zu finden, weil dies nicht zum sicheren Betrieb der Anlage gehört. Da wird ehr was in der VOB bzw Anforderung des Kunden und wenn das nicht, eigenes Ermessen in betracht wie wahrscheinlich ein Umbau oder Erweitern ist.
Denke mal 10% sind kein Luxus die kann man immer einrechnen, 20-30% halt je nachdem wie oft und weit erweitert wird/werden könnte.
Nun mal gegenfrage, wie kommst du auf das die Platzreserve irgentwo festgelegt sein könnte, oder wie kommst du zu der Frage?

Da aber in Deutschland "fast" alles irgentwo eine Richtlinie hat, gebe ich nun weiter an Firmenbesitzer und die, die sich mit Planen und Projektieren mehr beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## chstad (24 März 2007)

Es sind standard Anforderungen aus Projekt Lastenheften über die immer wieder diskuttiert werden. 

Ich sehe dies heute jedoch nicht mehr als "Stand der Technik". Erweitert wird meistens in der Form von Bussystemen und / oder Systembaugruppen. Nicht mehr alles aus dem zentralen Schaltschrank.

Bevor ich aber zukünftig die Platzreserve in den Projektierungen streiche, möchte ich sicher sein, das diese nicht auf Grund mir unbekannter Vorschriften vorhanden sein muss.

Von den Vorschriften schließe ich natürlich Werksnormen oder der gleichen aus.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 März 2007)

Hallo,

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, daß du bei der Projektierung die vom Kunden GEFORDERTE Platzreserve rausstreichst, weil es in keiner Vorschrift zu finden ist?

MfG


----------



## chstad (24 März 2007)

Nein, so natürlich nicht. Es geht eher um hausinterne Diskussionen. Der Kunde bekommt, wenn er es bezahlt, auch 50% Reserve.

Allerdings, so sind meine Erfahrungen, wurde die Reserve noch nie wirklich benötigt.

Aber wie gesagt, Kunde ist König, wenn er es bezahlt.


----------



## Olav (28 März 2007)

Ich bin im Sondermaschinenbau tätig, und ich war schon relativ oft froh über die 20% Platzreserve...
Es kommt auch schon mal vor, daß man am Projektanfang fast 50% Platz im Schaltschrank hat und dann am Ende, nach zig Nachforderungen und Sonderwünschen des Kunden an der Seitenwand noch Hutschienen bzw. Montagestege befestigen muß, um alles unterzubekommen...
Ich nehme mittlerweile prinzipiell immer den größten Schatschrank, den der Kunde bzw. unsere mechanischen Konstrukteure gerade noch akzeptieren


----------



## chstad (28 März 2007)

Das ist prinzipiell schon alles richtig. Was fordert jedoch die VDE?


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

chstad schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell schon alles richtig. Was fordert jedoch die VDE?



Warum sollte die VDE platzreserven fordern?

Das wäre doch Schwachsinn!

Die VDE gibt keine Vorgaben die sich nur auf den Auslieferzustand beziehen. Die Vorgaben der VDE sind immer einzuhalten auch nach Umbauten.

Wenn die 10% Platzreserve vorgeben würde müsstest man die auch nach dem Umbau haben.

Im eigenen Interesse würde ich 20% vorsehen.


----------



## chstad (28 März 2007)

Das würde ich so als Schwachsinn bezeichnen!

Die VDE fordert in bestimmten bereichen kanz klar einzuhaltende Vorgaben, die sich dann auf eine Neuerrichtung beziehen und nicht auf eine Änderung. Für Änderungen gelten dann wieder andere Vorgaben.


Fordert die VDE nun etwas für den Maschinenbau oder nicht????


----------



## .nimrod (28 März 2007)

hey,

habe mal etwas von 25% gehoert bei einer abnahme einer grossbaustelle!!!


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

chstad schrieb:


> Das würde ich so als Schwachsinn bezeichnen!
> 
> Die VDE fordert in bestimmten bereichen kanz klar einzuhaltende Vorgaben, die sich dann auf eine Neuerrichtung beziehen und nicht auf eine Änderung. Für Änderungen gelten dann wieder andere Vorgaben.
> 
> ...




Du kannst für Schwachsinn halten was Du willst ;o)

Aber fühl Dich doch nicht gleich angepisst.

Lies doch einfach mal selber in der VDE nach ;o)


----------



## cmm1808 (28 März 2007)

Hallo,

würde mich zotos anschließen.
Wenn auch ein Umbau gemeint ist, ist oft die anschließende Reserve 0,0%, am besten dann sofort noch einen leeren 600er Schrank anbauen, damit VDE erfüllt wird? neeeeee....

Aber mal am Rande....reden wir hier um VDE-Richtlinien oder um Vorschriften?

Ich denke (weiß es aber nicht genau), daß es keine Vorschrift zu Platzreserven gibt, aber Richtlinien.

Wenn es anders ist, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.

30% Reserve in einem neu ausgelieferten Schrank halte ich für ausreichend.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## nade (28 März 2007)

Also wenn die VDE so gesehen Platzreserven auch nach änderung vorsehen würde müßte eine Zuleitung auch nicht nach der Tatsächlichen möglichen last... 1-Familienhaus 5*16mm²/63A sondern weil ja ausbaubar lieber 4*50mm²/100A/125A ausgelegt werde.
VDE läuft zwar unter Regelwerk aber hat gesetzliche Charakter... also en fehler der gegen einer der "Regeln" verstößt Kasse auf oder gar schwedische Gardinen.
Weil hier wohl keiner mehr sagen kann als nein ist nicht VDE-mäßig geregelt würd ich sagen meld dich mal bei der Platform Voltimum unter www.voltimum.de an un mach mal eine Anfrage an deren "Experten"


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also wenn die VDE so gesehen Platzreserven auch nach änderung vorsehen würde müßte eine Zuleitung auch nicht nach der Tatsächlichen möglichen last... 1-Familienhaus 5*16mm²/63A sondern weil ja ausbaubar lieber 4*50mm²/100A/125A ausgelegt werde.
> VDE läuft zwar unter Regelwerk aber hat gesetzliche Charakter... also en fehler der gegen einer der "Regeln" verstößt Kasse auf oder gar schwedische Gardinen.
> Weil hier wohl keiner mehr sagen kann als nein ist nicht VDE-mäßig geregelt würd ich sagen meld dich mal bei der Platform Voltimum unter www.voltimum.de an un mach mal eine Anfrage an deren "Experten"


 
Hierzu gibt es eien klare Definition in der VDE,
welcher Querschnitt verlegt werden muss.
Der Netzbetrieber weisst auch immer ausdrücklich nochmals darauf hin.

Eine Reserve im Schaltschrank ist jedoch kein Sicherheitsmangel der Regeluliert werden muss. Wenn kein Platz mehr da ist kann ja ein neuer Schaltschrank von dir gebaut werden.

Jedoch wenn dein Hausanschlus zu klein wird kannst du den selbst nicht ohne weiteres vergrössern. Auch wird teils wegen NPE und den Leitungslängen ein bestimmter Querschnitt nicht ohne Grund vorgeschrieben. Den Meister ist dasegal, er gibt das 1/1 an den Kunden wieder und muss es auch kontollieren.
Die selbstbastler Kunden würdennatrülich jedes Quadrat an Leitung wo nur geht einsparen, teilweise geht es denen um jeden Cent, komischerweise gerade in der Elektrik (Was jetzt aber nicht zur Diskussion steht)

PS: Ich hatte die Frage wegen dieser Regulierung des Hausanschlusses auch mal den VDE Oberguru gestellt 
Als rache habe ich ihn dann dafür mal mit Leitungen über Kamin zerlegt


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2007)

die 30% stehen, wenn ich doch recht weiss, in der "113". das ist zugegebener Maßen recht realitätsfremd, aber steht halt nun mal dort.

diese 30% werden dann gerne auch für die SPS udn HMI gefordert, die meissten Kunden sind jedoch ausserstande, das nachzuprüfen.

Die 30% machen Sinn, wenn so überhaupt nicht abzusehen ist, ob die Anlage so, wie mal angedacht, laufen wird. In einem Serienprodukt wirst Du niemals 30% Reserve zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## jabba (29 Oktober 2007)

Ich bin absolut für Platzreserve, die ist beim Sondermaschinenbau auch sinnvoll. Hab gestern eine Baugruppe auf eine S7 montieren wollen.
Schaltschrank rappel-voll, haben gerade noch zwei 45mm Verstärker reingepasst und meine Analogbaugruppe. Um die aber einzubauen mussten die Verstärker wieder raus, eine Baugruppe leicht anheben und seitlich aus der Schiene schieben, da zum oberen Schaltschrankgehäuse noch nicht einmal 2cm Luft sind konnte man die nicht aushängen. Die CPU sitzt über den Schrauben, die Erde mit Senkkopfschraube dahinter.. Kein Platz für Klemmen und nix. Die Anlage steht als einzige in der Linie von mir, meine kleinsten Schränke sind 1800*600*400, die haben einen AE 600*600 und sind auch noch stolz drauf. Programm auch super mit Proagent (anderer Tread von mir zu dem Thema) , bei einziehen der Leitungen geht der Busstecker ab, CPU geht in Stop, OP270 spannungslos, aber mehrere Diagnosebausteine drin, und was bringen die bei soetwas ?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (19 November 2007)

*Reserve*

Platz für Reserve lassen ist eigentlich immer gut. Und die 30% stehen auch irgendwo drinne. 
Kannst den Schrank natürlich auch bis unters Dach voll bauen. Aber dann brauchst auf der Baustelle mit Sicherheit noch Platz....

Dabes


----------



## lefrog (24 November 2007)

Hallo!

Bei der ganzen Betrachtung kann es auch irgendwann mit der Schaltschrankklimatisierung / Lüftung  kritisch werden - immerhin darf sich dieser durch andauernde Erweiterungen nicht kritisch erwärmen - ich weise nur darauf hin, weil ich genau mit so einem Problem gerade erst zu kämpfen hatte und eine Klimaanlage nachrüsten musste...

Ansonsten ist die Reserve meines Erachtens auch, wie bereits erwähnt, davon abhängig, ob es sich um eine Serienmaschine handelt oder ein Prototyp. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo auch dezentrale Peripherie eingesetz werden kann verzichte ich auf ein wenig Reserveplatz und schiesse mich so auf 10-20% ein. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## captainchaos666 (10 Dezember 2007)

*Gibt es jetzt eine VDE oder nicht*

Hallo an Alle,
hab die Diskussion jetzt schon länger beobachtet. Jeder schreibt nur sein Empirisches empfinden. Aber was zählt steht in der VDE. Was das angeht so wurde ein klare Frage gestellt. Steht hierzu in der VDE was. Es wurde bereits die VDE 113 erwähnt, kann mal jemand der diese VDE hat nachschlagen ob dort tatsächlich hierzu was steht?

Gruß Alex


----------



## BTDA (13 Juni 2017)

Der Vogel hier ist zwar steinalt aber die Frage kommt auch heute noch auf.
Ich habe aktuell nur gefunden
 Gemäß _VDE_ 0113/EN 60 204 Teil 1 sind 30% Platzreserve in Verdrahtungskanälen vorzusehen.
Die Fa. Rittal war hier hilfreich. Sollte jemand mittlerweile mehr wissen, bitte schön.


----------

